# Got on the snowy



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Did a little deep drop over the weekend and snowy bite was very good. 

Posted up a blog report with lots of pics here: http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=759

Here is a good one though.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal....I've only caught 1 snowy and that was at the yeller gravel!!! They get ugly after being put on ice!


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Whats a good depth for snowys? We've got the tile down but cant seem to find any deeper water grouper.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like all yellow edge to me. Good eats &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it’s more about structure than depth. Probably 300-600 feet for snowy. Can go deeper for yellow edge. I am no expert, so others may say different.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

We typically catch yellow edge in 275-500 ft depths and snowys in deeper water..


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Just good structure/ ledges?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes. Low relief. Not mud or silt.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

they'll eat for sure 
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

jgraham154 said:


> We typically catch yellow edge in 275-500 ft depths and snowys in deeper water..


Thats odd, Ive found that snowys are more common shallower than yellowedge.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bill Me said:


> Yes. Low relief. Not mud or silt.


Ive caught several yellowedge fishing mud flats for goldens. Im convinced they inhabit the burrows with the tiles make.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Could well be true, but it’s not generally where you would target them and have greatest likelihood of success.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on a great trip and thanks for the report. FYI, all those fish in the pictures are yellowedges, not snowys. Notice the outline of yellow around the edges of the fins, this is the only real visible difference in a yellowedge and a snowy except for the meat - which is hands down better than a snowy. Those are my favorite fish in the gulf to eat


----------



## ronnied78 (Apr 13, 2016)

I agree with some similarities in the mud, We caught 4 golden tiles and 2 yellow edge in the same spot in 760' 

New to deep dropping so can only report what we caught not why....this box was from November 5th


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thx Capt Jake. I thought the yellow edge were al brown, no white spots.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Bill Me said:


> Thx Capt Jake. I thought the yellow edge were al brown, no white spots.


They actually have the spots just like snowys and look almost identical except for the pretty yellow outlines. The meat looks similar but the yellowedge is far superior. They do prefer a mud bottom, that's why a lot of people catch them along with golden tiles but they will hang out on rocky bottoms as well. Congrats again on your catch, fine eating groceries!


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Squid also the bait of choice for yellowedge/snowys?


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

JD7.62 said:


> Thats odd, Ive found that snowys are more common shallower than yellowedge.


Ditto. I usually target snowy's in 400 - 600ft Yellowedge >550ft

Exceptions to everything, of course..lol


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Keithcooking said:


> Squid also the bait of choice for yellowedge/snowys?


It really all depends on the day. Sometimes, squid will out produce other things but I really like fresh cut bait like chunks of bonita. The squid works ok but oftentimes smaller fish like white snapper get it off the hook before a grouper or tilefish can get to it.


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the input. Maybe i can string all this info together for next trip and catch our first yellowedge /snowy lol. Now what about barrelfish? Deep water like 1200ft?


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Barrel fish can be found in same depth waters as those snowys and yellow edge. Along with longtail bass and the biggest white snappers you have ever seen. Barrel fish is some of the best tasting meat you will ever eat...DELICIOUS! And they fight all the way up so if you hand crank like we do then it's a battle.


----------

